# You never know what you'll find at the bookstore.



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

I was killing some time today in the woodworking section at the local Borders. I didn't have anything particular in mind, I just wanted to take a look at my options.

One of the books that caught my eye was this one on birdcarvings. Knowing that one of our newer Jocks enjoys birdcarving, I took a look. The author's face looked mighty familiar… and wouldn't you know it, the book was by our very own OspreyBait!

Here's a link to her book: http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/1565231821/ref=sib_dp_pt/104-9015225-6726344#reader-link

I'll have to go back and pick up a copy as didn't have any cash on me.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

It's a great book, you can also buy it off of her web site at www.whisperingeagle.com. Of course I may be just a bit prejudiced because she is my niece…..... We both love wood…. we just work with it in different ways..


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree wholeheartedly. I used Lori's book to make my bluebird last year and I couldn't have done as well without her guidance. Here is a link to the blog I did while making this piece. http://woodworks-by-donna.blogspot.com/ 
I give Lori lots of credit for a great book.


----------



## Bones1 (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Isnt trying to carve a bird considered animal abuse?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Isnt trying to carve a bird considered animal abuse?

It's what we do every Thanksgiving, isn't it?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

You're lucky to have a Borders. Gone from here.
Bill


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Bill, the original post is over six years old. I doubt the original poster still has a Borders near him.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

nope, sad to say our borders is gone too…


----------

